# Imac crash après suspension et coupure.... HELP!!!



## jojofk (11 Septembre 2005)

J'ai un Imac et par deux fois, suite à la suspension de l'activité, il y eu des coupures chez moi: une inopinée de courant, et l'autre, hier, quand mon amie bien intentionnée a voulu débrancher pour cause d'orage, croyant l'ordi éteint.

Je suis obligé de réinstaller et de graver et transférer mes données entre mes deux partitions (50+200 GO).

Comment une simple coupure peut elle endommager à ce point le système installé? Y a t il quelque chose à faire ?  <_< 

Merci!


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un Imac et par deux fois, suite à la suspension de l'activité, il y eu des coupures chez moi: une inopinée de courant, et l'autre, hier, quand mon amie bien intentionnée a voulu débrancher pour cause d'orage, croyant l'ordi éteint.
> 
> Je suis obligé de réinstaller et de graver et transférer mes données entre mes deux partitions (50+200 GO).
> 
> ...




Pas très claire ton histoire, tu passes d'une coupure de courant, à une réinstall, entre les 2 rien, faut qu'on devine  :mouais: 

Alors ? Que s'est-il passé ? Tu as rallumé le mac après la coupure et là ? Crash c'est ça ? Crash comment ? Crash avec qui et ou ?   Kernel panic ? démarrage impossible ? Freeze ? Qu'est-ce que tu disais ton mac qui t'a donc forcé à réinstaller le système ?


----------



## jojofk (11 Septembre 2005)

bon, je vais autant que possible essayer d'être clair et ne rien interpréter, vu que je ne suis finalement pas connaisseur.


  Il y a deux semaines, j'ai suspendu l'activité de mon ordi. Il y eu une coupure d'électricité dans la nuit qui concernait tout l'immeuble. Le lendemain il était éteint et, en voulant rallumer, a bloqué sur l'écran de démarrage et les ventilos se sont emballés. J'ai inséré le disc d'install pour faire tourner l'utilitaire de disque. Or celui-ci n'est parvenu à réparer le volume en raison d'une erreur de fermeture de segment. J'ai alors installé osX sur l'autre partition et ai pu récupéré mes données car le disque était toujours monté mais ne pouvait être utilisé comme disque de démarrage.

  Donc deux semaines durant ça tournait bien, jusqu'à il y a deux jours où donc ma copine a voulu prévenir le matériel d'un orage violent. Mais elle s'est emballée et a rapidement appuyé sur le bouton d'activité ce qui a pour incidence de suspendre l'activité et non d'éteindre l'ordi. Là dessus elle a débranché. Le soir, à mon arrivée les même symptômes. 

  J'ai donc encore dû réinstallé. Si on y réfléchit, bien que les évènemenst soient différents, la cause de la panne est la même, c'est à dire coupure du courant en suspension d'activité.

  Pour info l'utilitaire de disque ne peut ni réparer les autorisations ni réparer le volume. Ce dernier monté, car il se monte, le temps d'accès aux fichiers est très long.

  J'espère avoir été plus clair..

J'oubliais: oui le démarrage était dans les 2 cas impossible, le mac bloquant sur le premier écran avec la pomme, et, +/- longtemps après, les ventilos s'emballaient irrémédiablement...


----------



## jojofk (11 Septembre 2005)

euh... up! SVP


----------



## jojofk (11 Septembre 2005)

Voici simplement la capture de la situation consécutive au crash. Apres, si je le reformate, le disque sera (semblera) en bon état, ce qui n'est encore le cas ici.. ...


----------



## jojofk (11 Septembre 2005)

est ce insoluble au point de n'amener aucun conseil? .......


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> est ce insoluble au point de n'amener aucun conseil? .......




Du calme, on est dimanche, il y a pas énormément de passage ici, le forum "mac de bureau" n'étant en plus pas des plus populaires 

Bon, malgré tout, je sais pas trop quoi te dire, j'imagine que le mac doit pas trop apprécié une coupure de courant inopiné ou pas lorsqu'il est en veille, mais de là à planter irrémédiablement le système, je trouve ça bizarre en effet.

Tu ne pouvais pas forcer le démarrage en appuyant sur "x" lors du boot ?


----------



## sebdag (12 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai eu le meme soucis avec un HDD externe. suite blocage du MAC (IMAC G5 20"), je redemarre et hop le disuqe n'est plus reconnu n'est plus monté et j'ai la meme erreur que toi jojofk erreur jacente etc.......

Effectivement je en comprnds pas pourquoi ce probleme suite à un arret inopiné.


j'ai fait beaucoup de test en root et je vois mon volume mais je n'ai pas les droit meme en ROOT, effectivement puisqu'il n'est pas reconnu en temps que Volumes.

J'ai utilisé tech tools qui (je te le conseil jojofk pas chere en plus) m'a bien reconnu le disque mais qui ne peut rien vérifier rein monté...

Ensuite j'ai testé sur PC rien du tout non plus.

Maintenant mon disque Externe Clac PAS BON du tout.

Derniers recours TESTS avec des softs PRO et congélo si necessaire.

Un peu décu de tout ca mais je pense qu'il faut sous MAC faire attention aux coupures inopinées !!!

Une fois les derniers tests effectués je te tiens au courant.​


----------



## jojofk (12 Septembre 2005)

Il n'y a donc pas de protection logicielle et/ou matérielle pour prévenir à l'avenir ce genre de mésaventure?    

Merci, j'attends la suite de ton récit.


----------



## ntx (12 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir,


			
				jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a donc pas de protection logicielle et/ou matérielle pour prévenir à l'avenir ce genre de mésaventure?


Si, tu peux mettre un onduleur avec une batterie. Il doit même y en avoir qui se chargent d'éteindre proprement ton UC alors qu'elle se trouve sur batterie.


----------



## jojofk (13 Septembre 2005)

oui merci je me suis +/- renseigné là dessus tout à l'heure, et c'est pas vraiment donné ces engins là, mais bon, l'investissement semble en valoir la chandelle. 
merci de ta réponse!


----------



## sebdag (13 Septembre 2005)

Il semble bizarre d'utiliser systematiquement un onduleur ou une protection spécifique.


Ce que je n'ai pas précisé, j'utilisai ce disque pour faire de la sauvegarde temps réelle, visiblement il n'a pas aimé non plus mais bon le probleme fait quand meme suite à un arret inopiné.

Sur PC cela est deja arrivé plusieurs fois sans soucis.

Attention je ne remets pas en cause MAC OS mais j'aimerais avoir des infos sur la gestion electrique USB sur MAC IMAC G5.

Des fois quand je branche un matos sur port USB il m'indique un probleme alimentation electrique à l'ecran avec un point d'exclamation.

A eclaicir tout ça ..............


----------



## ntx (13 Septembre 2005)

Tu branches ou, car les ports USB du clavier (et peut etre aussi ceux des ecrans LCD ?) sont limtes en puissance (250mW si je me souviens bien). Si tu veux plus de puissance, il faut utiliser directement ceux de l'UC.
Pour le probleme des coupures de courant, je dirais plutot que c'est lie a UNIX car j'ai deja entrendu parler de problemes similaires sur d'autres plateformes UNXI.


----------



## sebdag (13 Septembre 2005)

ok pour USB du clavier je ne le savais pas.

Concernant unix ca fait peur !!!! 
OPENDARWIN attention !!


----------



## ntx (13 Septembre 2005)

Oui, mais ça n'arrive pas à chaque fois. Mon Mac a déjà subi plusieurs coupures brutales de courant, il a toujours redémarré sans problèmes pour les données sur le disque.
Et une base de registres corrompu sur Windows peut faire autant de dégâts et ça arrive beaucoup plus souvent qu'il ne faudrait.


----------



## jojofk (14 Septembre 2005)

Pour être précis, il faut que l'activité soit suspendue pour que la coupure "détruise"..
Et les deux fois où c'est arrivé, pas de bol, j'ai ré-installé. 

ps. remarquez je ne me plains pas, je l'aime bien ma machine...


----------

